# vitamins and miscarriage



## Tummytime (Feb 2, 2012)

Hi everyone I've posted yhis question everywhere so apologies but am desperate for some advice please.  Im going to be doing fet in a few months so am preparing my body by taking pregnacare and omega 3.  However after reading an article in the daily mail that says taking vitamins in the 6 weeks before getting pregnant increases your chance of havung a miscarriage im not sure what to do! Xxx


----------



## Tummytime (Feb 2, 2012)

What r everyone's opinions on this? Xxx


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

I think that there was a thread on this after an article in the Daily Mail recently. Ah, here it is, started by Pudding: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=317597.0

My gut feel is that there is always a contrary view to everything. The vast majority of the advice is to have a healthy diet and take careful supplements such as folic acid and a multi vitamin. I think that's what the other ladies are saying x


----------



## Tummytime (Feb 2, 2012)

Thabk you Molly will have a look at the thread xxx


----------



## ema1978 (Sep 19, 2013)

Hello everyone,

I skeptical about believing these sort of things. I'm a researcher and believe only papers which give the right evidence. Daily mail didn't even give the reference and it may be that the information has been taken out of the context for the sake of publishing something sensational. 35000 women seems a lot to me. If the pregnancy was monitored in its early days I won't be surprised. If I'm not wrong 70% of the pregnancies end up as miscarriage in the first 3 months.

I don't defend the vitamins producers either. A lot of the things are very commercial.

I have been taking pregnacare for 2 years now and I must say that I don't feel very well, but I continue taking them. I started getting some very bad spots since I started taking it and no doctor could tell me why. It messes my hormonal system. I haven't got PCO.

Emma


----------



## Hope2005 (Sep 24, 2005)

I'll say be careful with taking vitamin without supervision. I took it during my pregnancy and before but I think there was not reason  I think it made me poorly at the beginning...makes your wee funny color too


----------



## EssieJean (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi.. have a look at Angelbumps Fertility Protocol in the Complimentory &  Holistic thread for tips and vitamin advice for preventing miscarriage ... I've followed the protocol after a m/c  with no side affects and a bfp. 

Essie xx


----------



## joiedevivre (Dec 16, 2013)

Interesting post!

Here's the link to the abstract for the article: http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/24453235 for those of you who were curious about the reference.

I haven't read the full article yet, as it isn't yet available in my institution (results came out two weeks ago, hence all the hype in the media).

A few interesting points from this paper:
---->slightly increasing risk of early miscarriage (less than 20 weeks) but it looks like a trend suggesting decreased risk of later miscarriage.
----> as another poster mentioned, early miscarriage is more common than later miscarriage and so there are several pitfalls with interpreting these results.

All in all, I wouldn't stop taking vitamins based on these results. I predict another study with a better study design (randomization or meta-analysis) to come in the next year


----------



## ema1978 (Sep 19, 2013)

joiedevivre - nice nickname

I guess instead of debating the disadvantages of multivitamin usage during pregnancy it will be better to highlight also their advantages. A good start will reading this:

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/18053387

Emma


----------



## joiedevivre (Dec 16, 2013)

Thanks Ema.  Great idea to post the original study which led to the current guidelines!


----------



## Tummytime (Feb 2, 2012)

Can I ask your opinions please on whether to take pregnacare plus omega 3 before getting pregnant or pregnacare conception.  Is it ok to take the plus one instead? Xxc


----------



## EssieJean (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi pregnacare plus is for in pregnancy... its got different/additional vits that are needed for growth of baby.... conception pregnacare for trying for a baby  

xx


----------



## Tummytime (Feb 2, 2012)

Thank you xxx


----------

